# ميكاترونيكس - القاهرة



## Tarek-a.s (6 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتو اريد جميع أسماء الجامعات التي تدرس هندسة ميكاترونيكس فالقاهرة تحديدا (خاصة أو حكومية)


----------



## adison2000 (6 يوليو 2013)

ما تطلبه صعب جداً أخي الكريم ولكن ربما أمكنك الإستفاده من هذه الروابط :

- روابط الجامعات الخاصه بموقع وزارة التعليم العالي :

ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© | ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰

- خريطة توزيع الجامعات - وزارة التعليم العالي :

ط®ط±ظٹط·ط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط§طھ | ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰

حاول أن تدخل على المواقع الرسميه للجامعات من خلال الروابط أعلاه لعلك تجد ما تبحث عنه ..
موفق إن شاء الله ..


----------



## Sameha Mohamed (6 أغسطس 2013)

اللي اعرفه انها في عين شمس و في الجامعة الالمانية


----------



## walid soltan (2 ديسمبر 2013)

فى عين شمس والجامعة الالمانية ومعهد العاشر


----------

